# Meet Tibbers and Doctor Raticus!



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

First I'll introduce you to my newest rat. Her name is Tibbers. She's a beautiful hairless rat who is about 9 weeks old now. She's a sweetheart and quite adventurous. Her name is from League of Legends, the Champion Annie's bear that is freaking crazy. Haha. She's just so cute and she has fuzzies on her face that make like a white mask sometimes which is just too cute!

Here are a few photos of Tibbers!  I love taking pictures of my pets so... I will probably have tons of photos of her as she grows. :3








































Then there's Doctor Raticus. He's my older rat. I'm not sure of his age because when we got him he was young but he wasn't that young. If that makes any sense. Haha. I just sort of fell in love with him when I met him at the pet store. He was in with rats that were sold to feed and I was like, "NOPE. MINE." And so he came home with me.  His name is from Doctor Who and Raticus is just cause he's awesome and deserved a super great name.

Here are a few photos of him.


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Aww! they are both soooo sweet! Tibbers could pass for my nakies twin! Now I have to share pics of Maggy  haha SHe has the white peach fuz as well and the super cruelly whiskers!!!♥


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Ohmygoodness! Maggy is so cutes! Gr. I just want to own all the hairless babies evers! I even want a hairless pitbull. Lol.
But I really just want another male hairless to name him Snape. Squee! So excited to meet another hairless lover. :3


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ugh ikr!! I want a hairless cat!!  I think they are just darling!! Maggy is so full of personality its scary she is a rattie diva 100%! But I can't relaly blame her.. I even given her cocoanut oil body massages! haha


----------



## tlizzle (Apr 27, 2013)

I did the same thing as you with Doctor Raticus. I was walking through the pet store and there was Binoo in with the feeders. He was just standing at the window like "save me! I'm a nice guy!" The other rats in the cage didnt really care much for human interaction. But he sat at the door and watched me and my daughter walk back and forth in the store. I couldn't leave him b/c when I asked to hold him he cuddled up with me and licked my hand  so we brought him home.


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Awes! I'll probably end up doing that too with Tibbers. :3 She's gonna be spoiled rotten. Most of our pets end up that way really. xD They get better food than we do sometimes! Haha.

Yeah! Doctor Raticus was super sweet with me. I saw him and was like, "I have to have him..." So I took him out of the cage and was carrying him around the store and he was so calm and sweet and just didn't mind me messing with him. Like, he just loved me instantly. So, I took him home.


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Mhm exactly. I feed my rats a homemade mix with tons of tasty healthy stuff in it  and they have a mix of fresh veggies and fruit daily.


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

My dad is the one that makes the food. He mixes stuff for them. And we buy dried fruits for them cause they seem to enjoy that a lot more than most things. He's spoiling them way too much. Once I'm able to work and move out again, I don't know what I'm going to do. Haha. I guess I'll just have to learn how he fixes their mixes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

They are very cute! Your older boy looks so fun and cuddly. Your baby hairless is beautiful, I hope to own a hairless someday 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Such cute ratties, and I LOVE that her name comes from LoL! Annie was my favorite starter champion! 

Do make sure you get her a friend, though. All rats need ratty companionship, but especially females and especially hairless females. She won't be able to keep herself warm enough on cold nights without a furry companion to cuddle her. It would be a good idea to get a friend for the Doctor as well, but it's really critical for Tibbers.


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

You should get one!  They're amazing!

Ah! Yay! I have a teddy bear I bought my now ex that we named Tibbers and for some reason it just seemed perfect for her!

Oh. Raticus already has a friend with him. We'll be getting Tibbers a friend soon. :3 We hope to maybe breed her one day. We have felt in her cage so she at least has something to keep her a little warm. She's actually always really hot.  We're keeping an eye on her cause we're afraid we may have gotten her sick.  We've never had a hairless as hot to the touch as she is. Usually we keep a heating pad just for animals for if it needs it but so far she hasn't seemed to need any help staying warm. And we don't want to make her too hot. We just want to make sure she's healthy before we go trying to find her a friend. And I hope once she gets bigger we can let her play with Doctor Raticus and our other rat. Of course with an eye on them so nothing bad happens.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

I took the boys and Tibbers out to play at the same time today. Tibbers kept trying to groom and cuddle the boys but the boys weren't having it!! Haha.






















The dark one is Dark Shadow. My sister's rat, which will probably end up being mine. Lol.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

A couple of more photos of Tibbers!! 

She likes this Blanket.
View attachment 39633


Hehes.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

Tibbers is a great name, I named all four of my new girls after LoL characters too


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

PandaCobain said:


> She's actually always really hot.  We're keeping an eye on her cause we're afraid we may have gotten her sick.  We've never had a hairless as hot to the touch as she is.


Both of my hairless girls are hot to the touch. I was worried and took Sweetie Belle to the vet once about being so hot and my vet said they are just naturally feel hotter and nothing was wrong. 

I absolutely adore your ratties! They are so cute! Awesome names too


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

CindrDoLLy said:


> Tibbers is a great name, I named all four of my new girls after LoL characters too


Ohmygosh. You must share the names!  That's awesome!! ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Hikari said:


> Both of my hairless girls are hot to the touch. I was worried and took Sweetie Belle to the vet once about being so hot and my vet said they are just naturally feel hotter and nothing was wrong.
> 
> I absolutely adore your ratties! They are so cute! Awesome names too


Thanks for that Info. I've just had 2 other hairless rats and she's the hottest I've had. So I was concerned. Still gonna be slightly concerned but if it's normal It's normal.

Awe. Thanks! ^_^ I'm horrible at naming though. Haha. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

LOL don't feel bad about naming it has been 5 days since I got my newest 3 girls and one of them still doesn't have a name. I just can't think of a name that fits her yet. My fiance plays LoL, I am too busy with school to get sucked into another game or I would be playing too...

Sweetie Belle feels hotter than her mom, but she is also a spazz so I don't know if that has anything to do with her extra heat. If you get really concerned a wellness check up never hurts. ^_^


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

My girls names are Poppy, Twitch, Lulu and Fizz. (Tried to stick with all the short characters )


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

My Ashe is named after an LoL champion as well. Haha. LoLers UNITE!


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Hikari said:


> LOL don't feel bad about naming it has been 5 days since I got my newest 3 girls and one of them still doesn't have a name. I just can't think of a name that fits her yet. My fiance plays LoL, I am too busy with school to get sucked into another game or I would be playing too...
> 
> Sweetie Belle feels hotter than her mom, but she is also a spazz so I don't know if that has anything to do with her extra heat. If you get really concerned a wellness check up never hurts. ^_^


Haha. But it's fuuuun!!

Well, that's good to know. :3 Hopefully she stays okies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

CindrDoLLy said:


> My girls names are Poppy, Twitch, Lulu and Fizz. (Tried to stick with all the short characters )


I may name my next girl Ahri. ♥

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Rumy91989 said:


> My Ashe is named after an LoL champion as well. Haha. LoLers UNITE!


Ashe is one if my main champs!! She was the first champion I ever played with. My others I usually play are Cho'Gath (almost the only one I play - I like saying omnomnon when I make him eat minions!), Ahri, and Warwick. Warwick would be a cool name for something. O_O

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

